# When is the next meet in South Wales?



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Aquired a TT in October, after owning a few other Audi's and have got the bug, hence trawling all the forums.
Would be definately interested in attending the next meet in the area and getting to know some of you guys.

Lokk forward to the reply.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi brill Red 

I am sorting out a date for Febuary

Where are you based ?

Have sent PM

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark, don't forget to try to avoid Sundays after 6 nations games....don't want to be driving round with a hangover!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Mark, don't forget to try to avoid Sundays after 6 nations games....don't want to be driving round with a hangover!!


 Hey Matt ,
are you going to the Wales Ireland game :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't think so mate. got work the following day so probably not a good idea!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Mark, don't forget to try to avoid Sundays after 6 nations games....don't want to be driving round with a hangover!!


 Every Sunday in Feb is the day after a 6 nations game [smiley=cheers.gif]

best make it a late start eh !! [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Will try to make this one!!!!
maybe i,ll stay off the juice during the internationals  
cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

..Will make this one with a babysitter for the boy this time - 

Let me know ...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

conlechi said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, don't forget to try to avoid Sundays after 6 nations games....don't want to be driving round with a hangover!!
> ...


Come on Ireland ! Whoooooo...........  8)

<------Retreats fast out of Welsh thread !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

AidenL said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > mattyR said:
> ...


 Hey , thats what i like about the Irish .... a good sense of humour :wink:

Got my ticket , if you are watching on TV i will be the guy in the crowd wearing red


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Can't fail to spot you then really if you are wearing red.

How many meets would you hope to arrange throught the year.

Do the owners club attend or organise many track days?

J.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT2 Brilliant Red said:


> Can't fail to spot you then really if you are wearing red.
> 
> How many meets would you hope to arrange throught the year.
> 
> ...


 Hi J
looking to get regular local meets going throughout the year and possibly some combined meets with some of the guys over the bridge . 
TTOC will arrange the odd Track day . A couple of TT owners took their cars on thr track at Castle Coombe at the Audi Drivers International event (ADI) last year . There is a trip being organised to the Isle of Man in May where there will be oporunities to get on to a track as well as enjoying the TT curcuit as well ( see the Events section ), im booked up for that one  
there is also the anual event in July which last year was at Gaydon Motor centre where we had the oportunity to do a few laps around the test track there ,
so plenty going on


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Any news Mark? Car is not too clean...gonna need a few weeks notice me reckons!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Any news Mark? Car is not too clean...gonna need a few weeks notice me reckons!!!


 Will be posting in next couple of days mate , get the fairy liquid and scouring pads ready :wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

good news....I'm planning a weekend away this month and don't want to clash the dates!!


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

It was looking clean enough when I saw you near Ponty railway station the other week!!

Same for me tho Mark.....car has a permanent layer of dirt on it at the moment!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Hiya Mike. Was it a Saturday lunchtime mate? Been to a wedding and yes...I did wash it before I went...but hasn't been done since!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok guys here we go , Sunday March 4th , Keep it free in your diaries for the next South Wales meet  

Looking forward to seeing you all there , details to follow see separate thread in the events section

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80626

Mark .


----------

